# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Allergie van een leren broek?

## Bollocks

Beste,

Kan iemand me advies geven betreffende het volgende probleem:

Onlangs kocht ik mij een lederen broek (echt leder). Deze broek wordt meestal gedragen voor kortere perioden (toertje met de motor, fuif, optreden,...). Vorig weekend heb ik de broek echter 2 dagen onafgebroken gedragen. (festivalweekend) Bij thuiskomst bleek ik een huidreactie te vertonen op de plaatsen waar het leder in direct contact stond met mijn huid en vermoedelijk ook met het meeste zweet.(de taille)
Na enig opzoekwerk kom ik tot de conclusie dat ik de ene of de andere allergische reactie heb op vermoedelijk PPD, een product gebruikt om leder bij te kleuren.
Heeft iemand tips om het leer te behandelen zodat het niet meer rechtstreeks op mijn huid komt en ik de broek alsnog kan blijven dragen?

Met vriendelijke groeten

Bollocks

----------


## Lenard

Hoi Bollocks,

Lees het verhaal van Stijn op onze site. Hij had last van een allergie voor leer en lijm, maar kan intussen weer gewone lederen schoenen dragen. Het verhaal staat hier: http://www.allergie-weg.nl/allergie-leer-lijm.htm. Ik weet niet wat PPD is, maar ga ervan uit dat ook deze allergie uit te schakelen is.

Succes ermee!
Groetjes Lenard

----------

